# Houston or Miller?



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Remember when both Houston and Reggie Miller were free agents? Do you think the Knicks made the right choice?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GONYK</b>!
> Remember when both Houston and Reggie Miller were free agents? Do you think the Knicks made the right choice?


Wow, it's pretty hard for me to understand that ANYONE thinks that signing Allan Houston over Reggie Miller wasn't a mistake!

Fellas! At NO POINT IN HIS CAREER has Allan Houston been able to hold Reggie Miller's jock! C'mon! This is not my opinion--IT IS A FACT!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GONYK</b>!
> Remember when both Houston and Reggie Miller were free agents? Do you think the Knicks made the right choice?



I wonder if you would have signed Reggie, if Spike would have become a Pacer fan.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, it's pretty hard for me to understand that ANYONE thinks that signing Allan Houston over Reggie Miller wasn't a mistake!
> ...



AGREED

GONYK = :banana:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Reggie is a better player than Houston.

But I would eat my own jockstrap before I was a Knicks fan with Reggie Miller on the team.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Do u really think that Miller, in his right mind would have come to NY anyway?



Pleeeeeeeeeeease



If he did, i would renounce the knicks


----------

